# Having Problems with 622?



## voripteth (Oct 25, 2005)

I'd like to get a sense of what proportion of people are having problems with the 622. Please vote even if you aren't having any problems.  

If your problems started after L355, please add that comment to this thread. :eek2:


----------



## voripteth (Oct 25, 2005)

So far I see 54 views and 10 votes. Please make sure that you vote!


----------



## liferules (Aug 14, 2005)

I have voted. I have had a few problems, thus had to vote for the latter response, but have to say, overall, that I'm enjoying the 622 and would not change my decision to lease it.


----------



## olgeezer (Dec 5, 2003)

Image shifted left on component and HMDI, both HD and SD channels


----------



## Mike D-CO5 (Mar 12, 2003)

On first 622 I get Audio drop outs on the dolby digital sound. Also out of synch occassionaly on ALL channels. Reboot fixes both ... for a while. On second 622 I get a video freezes which require another reboot... daily.


----------



## jsanders (Jan 21, 2004)

Occasionally I get a channel or two that has no audio at all. As far as I can tell, it is always an OTA station. It also seems to happen right after recording on an OTA channel. Switching to another channel, and then back to the problematic channel has no effect. Haven't tried to nail it down well enough to reproduce the problem yet.


----------



## Bill R (Dec 20, 2002)

jsanders said:


> Occasionally I get a channel or two that has no audio at all. As far as I can tell, it is always an OTA station.


According to DISH that is a known bug that they are working on. The work around is to pause the channel for at least five seconds. If you "go live" you will lose the sound again. Resetting the receiver SHOULD fix the problem but it may come back again.


----------



## jsanders (Jan 21, 2004)

Thanks Bill, I will give it a try!


----------



## lujan (Feb 10, 2004)

voripteth said:


> So far I see 54 views and 10 votes. Please make sure that you vote!


You have to realize that a lot of the viewers like myself have been reviewing the 622 forum for a couple of months and can't vote because they're waiting for 4/1 before they can place an order for it to get the rebate.


----------



## MDK (Feb 22, 2006)

I have two 622 receivers and I am having ongoing and frequent audio drop out and total audio loss as well as occasional video freeze issues on both receivers. I like these 622 receivers functionality a lot, but the frequent audio and occasional video issues are getting quite frustrating (made even more untenable when my wife complains during her favorite shows).

Pausing or going back a few seconds works sometimes, but not all the time. I have tried both "soft" (power switch) and "hard" power cord reboots but these do not solve the issues for any period of time. I sure hope they get these bugs worked out soon!


----------



## lrk2 (Feb 27, 2006)

I can't compare because my 622 had L3.55 when it was installed.

My problem is audio stopped (using optical) watching a recording of Starz. I could start it again by skipping back. Happened several (6?) times during the course of the movie.


----------



## moman19 (Oct 22, 2004)

Bugs include:

Occasional sudden reboots, audio loss fixed by PAUSE/Skip BACK, occasional (brief) pixelization on OTA and sat channels for no apparent reason, EPG shifted to right with last line cut off at bottom. I also get occasional jerky video that can sometimes be temporarily cured by hitting PAUSE for a few seconds. This will get worse until a self-reboot occurs.

All observations on TV1 with HDMI Dual mode.


----------



## diospyros (Nov 14, 2005)

Have a Sony 51" rear-projection monitor. No picture on HDMI and no apparent workaround. Component output works fine so it's annoying, but not critical. Called Dish and tech support says they are aware of the problem on certain TVs including some Sony models. It is almost certainly a software issue and they are working on it. They advised me to be certain receiver would accept any updates. I am at L355 which was downloaded at receiver set-up time. 

Everything else works well. PQ on SD channels is significantly better than 811. Once they fix HDMI problem, I think I'm gonna be pretty pleased with this receiver.

Note: Had a similar hdmi problem on 811 which could be worked around by a receiver reset after power on of TV. That problem got corrected by P336.


----------



## MYNAMEHERE (Nov 22, 2005)

Started with L355 update...

I have to do a warm reboot 3-4 times a day...
I get no sound on HD and local digital channels, if I do a skip back or the double pause method, sound comes back, but when I go back to live TV even on another channel, sound goes back out.

I also get picture stutter on all channels occasionally.

At times when I record from the OTA tuner and one of the sat tuners fire up, the OTA stops recording.

I'm using component and optical connections.


----------



## bavaria72 (Jun 10, 2004)

Starting to have sync problems. Having to do a hard boot every one or two days. My son can lock it up at will just by flipping through the EPG.


----------



## liferules (Aug 14, 2005)

MDK said:


> I have two 622 receivers and I am having ongoing and frequent audio drop out and total audio loss as well as occasional video freeze issues on both receivers. I like these 622 receivers functionality a lot, but the frequent audio and occasional video issues are getting quite frustrating


Yeah, I had to do a hard reboot 3 times tonight trying to watch American Idol with my wife. It keep freezing the video and the sound was terrible and many blank areas, along with terrible pixelation. I'm just about to do away with OTA and just record over Sat until its fixed! Its very disruptive and frustrating to what should be a simple task as viewing a recorded show...


----------



## bavaria72 (Jun 10, 2004)

liferules said:


> ... I'm just about to do away with OTA and just record over Sat until its fixed!...


That is interesting because it is exactly opposite for me. The OTA is fine but the HD via sat is what chokes it. I am going to switch back to 61.5 this weekend to see if that helps.


----------



## BillJ (May 5, 2005)

Only problem has been the BSOD and reboot, which first happened an hour after installation. With L352 it happened once, sometimes twice, a day and some days not at all. With L355 it happens everyday. Yesterday was the worse so far. 4 reboots. Counters show temp range 102-127. Reboots have occurred while watching live satellite, while recording, and while watching recorded program. I do not have OTA.

I have not had audio problems. I use toslink to my A/V receiver which feeds external speakers. Use component video to TV1 and the RF modulator to TV2. Using single mode with shared view.


----------



## tommiet (Dec 29, 2005)

Audio problems started *AFTER* last update!


----------



## Ron Barry (Dec 10, 2002)

bavaria72 said:


> Starting to have sync problems. Having to do a hard boot every one or two days. My son can lock it up at will just by flipping through the EPG.


Art... if your son can lock it up at will using the EPG.. Watch him and try and write down the steps. See if you can then do it. Post the steps here for others to try.... A bug that can be easily reproduced is one that can also be more easily squashed.


----------



## rfowkes (Nov 8, 2004)

Things are getting better with each SW upgrade but FOX-HD audio dropouts (NYC area, not OTA) are unlistenable. All other HD audio is 98% fine.


----------



## Kendick (Feb 1, 2005)

THe 622 is working great. However the technician installer mixed up my home theater sound system, which is giving me fits.


----------



## skip (Dec 11, 2003)

I have only had one reboot since I had the unit (2 weeks). That reboot happend about 10 min. after I added an OTA antenna. I dropped out some of the weaker OTA and have never had a reboot since. By the way, the OTA antenna I picked up (the DB4 made by antennas direct, purchased from Solid signal) works very well. I expected it to pull in 4-5 local digitals, but it found 16.

>>Skip


----------



## bavaria72 (Jun 10, 2004)

Ron Barry said:


> Art... if your son can lock it up at will using the EPG.. Watch him and try and write down the steps. See if you can then do it. Post the steps here for others to try.... A bug that can be easily reproduced is one that can also be more easily squashed.


Will do this weekend.


----------



## David-A (Feb 21, 2006)

My 622 started rebooting about 6 to 8 times a day as soon as I got it about 4 weeks ago. L355 didn't change a thing for me. I have had no consistent audio problems (PCM) before or after L355. A new 622 has been sent and should be here today or tomorrow.


----------



## Sam 8 (Feb 4, 2006)

VIP 622 installed yesterday, audio problems started today.
Audio on HDnet and a couple of other channels shuts off completely. The input indicator lights on my A/V Receiver switch from DD to ProLogic when this happens, but no audio is detectable on ProLogic. 
Switching to ESPNHD, the light changes back to DD and the audio returns.
A couple of times the videio has failed to black screen on the channels with the audio problems, and audio sync problems have started as well. 
I just tried the pause then back to live TV fix mentioned here; it does seem to work but I don't know for how long.
I don't know how to tell if the L355 is in my unit, is it a software update?
If this is a software problem, E* needs to get a fix out for this asap. After waiting 2 months for them to come hook this thing up after a snafu'ed first appt., I am not a happy camper.


----------



## caseystone (Feb 21, 2006)

The audio problems are starting to reallly annoy me, and I've also seen the horizonal picture offset a few times.

What is the best method to report our individual problems to Dish? Just call the regular number? Email them?

I don't want to be listing my techincal problems off if they are not going to be properly noted and given to the techies who need to fix this stuff.

Thanks.

-Casey


----------



## Bill R (Dec 20, 2002)

Sam 8 said:


> I don't know how to tell if the L355 is in my unit, is it a software update?


Sam,

L355 is the current software version. You can find out which version you have by pressing menu twice when the receiver is on or by pressing info if the receiver is off (in standby). Look at the line that has "software version" to see what version you have.


----------



## Codeman00 (Dec 13, 2003)

I just experienced the audio sync issues for the first time. Nice.


----------



## omeletpants (Mar 11, 2006)

caseystone said:


> The audio problems are starting to reallly annoy me, and I've also seen the horizonal picture offset a few times.
> 
> What is the best method to report our individual problems to Dish? Just call the regular number? Email them?
> 
> ...


Someone suggested that you go into the audio menu and change the setting to "SD audio sync".


----------



## Sam 8 (Feb 4, 2006)

Thanks Bill, I am still learning all this stuff.

It does show the L355 is my current software. 
The system worked great until I shut it down last night, it must have downloaded the bug overnight.
I hope they are quick with a fix.


----------



## DAG (Feb 7, 2006)

Yesterday I returned my original 622 to Dish after they replaced it with a new one (that has no BSODs, but still audio sync issues and some jittery video at times). I dropped the old 622 off at my local hardware store which is the UPS pickup in my area. As I was leaving, the store owner said, "another fine Dish product?" He said he sees returns all the time with Dish products, but never sees a DirecTV box go back. Perhaps they don't advertise on their boxes.....


----------



## Gaidin (Mar 4, 2006)

I am on my 3rd unit right now. The first one was installed on Feb 23rd, it could not record right from the start. Dish sent a new box out and it had the freeze/reboot/screeching sound issue a couple of times a day. After 355 downloaded this problem became unbearable. I couldn't go 45 minutes without some type of freak out. Got the latest box this last Monday, all the reboot issues see to be fixed however sill have audio dropouts occasionally. They are only for a second, but it gets very annoying. Interestingly this is worse on HDMI, so I’ve switched it back to my optical output for now.


----------



## Boomer27 (Feb 1, 2006)

Audio sync problems, timers time wrong, random reboots, total loss of audio..


----------



## wyattg (Feb 22, 2006)

I just got my replacement unit yesterday. After three reboots to get it to download the software I am off and running. Couldn't get the OTA channels to show up but then realized you have to tell it that in the HDTV setup, DOH!!! 

Another "Super Tech" (my 3rd one) is coming out to get me higher than a 60 on the 129 satelite. 

We will wait and see if this new unit has similiar issues as my old one.


----------



## fastrodeo (Feb 1, 2006)

Have lost audio on a handful of stations a couple of times, fixed by reboot, other than that, everything working good


----------



## Bucko (Mar 9, 2006)

Frequently won't start at all when turned on. Reboot fixes. Gradually loses synch. Again, reboot fixes. 

Tech support person at Dish sez these are more or less problems on all 622s and that it is a software issue which is rapidly being addressed with a new version to go out "very soon."


----------



## Larry Kenney (Aug 19, 2005)

I got my 622 on February 17th and it was working flawlessly until last Saturday night. It recorded an entire hour program from an OTA channel with no video, just the audio. 

Last night it recorded a show where I got no audio or video...just black. I stopped the recording and went to "Live TV" and there still was no picture or sound. I had to reboot. It was okay after that.

Tonight a recording had video but no audio. I stopped the recording and I still had no audio. I just read a previous entry where they say to "Pause" and that will bring the audio back. I'll have to try that if it screws up again.

I wonder why the receiver worked perfectly for an entire month, including a week or so after I got L355, then all of a sudden it's having problems ? ? ? Weird!

Larry
SF


----------



## BIGBALDITO (Feb 24, 2006)

Seems like my problems with audio,sync, and the dreaded black screen are getting worse by the day. First weeks only had to reboot once or twice now it's twice a night while I am watching for about 4 hours an evening.


----------



## Sam 8 (Feb 4, 2006)

Sent Dish an Email last night outlining my concerns with a ViP622 failing that has been installed for a grand total of about 36 hours.
The response confirmed my statement that the problem is software-related, and that their,"engineers are working hard on it to create a repair, and that the repair will be released as soon as possible."
My concern over paying for programming I cannot access in a normal manner or record withou audio problems was not addressed.
I was asked for my software version and bootstrap# and did send it back to them.
Amazing...


----------



## Jimmy the Dish (Nov 13, 2005)

I've installed 4 units, two have been replaced. One Audio synch way off, the second no audio on TV 2. I had a 3rd service call with no audio on HDMI, it was okay for 7 days then no audio. Went to replace it last week, the audio came back the next day. 7 days later audio dissappears again, put in a new box, still no audio on HDMI. It's gotta be the tv, tried a new HDMI cord and receiver no audio. 2 out of 4 isn't bad for a new dish product.


----------



## Mike D-CO5 (Mar 12, 2003)

Well, I found a way to end the audio drop outs if you want to try it. I set the audio on the 622 to pcm only . Yes no more dolby digital sound but I suffer NO more drop outs. It is a temporary fix until they get the software fixed on this box. I can set my a/v receiver to 5 channel stereo and it kind of substitutes for the dolby digital sound on the hd channels. That works on my first receiver. On my 2nd 622 in the bedroom I get the video freezes and the no audio on my tv2. I 'm going to see if this remedy will work on the second tv and stop the audio problems. If it does I'll report back. 


Come on software update for audio/video problems!!pu****!


----------



## baldar (Mar 25, 2006)

I guess I'm lucky compared to some on here.

I have audio sync problems with jerky video every day. Sometimes I have channels with no audio. Usually, both of these are corrected by pausing the picture. The elapsed time display acts funny as it skips numbers when I pause. Every three days or so I have to do a soft reboot to solve the problem, but that always takes care of it.

I have 355 software.


----------



## Mike D-CO5 (Mar 12, 2003)

New bug last night. Black screen followed by loud SCHREECHING sound that could deafen the dead. Right in the middle of a show my wife and I were really enjoying. My wife looked at me and asked: "How much did you pay for this receiver?" Lovely!  I've been trying to justify the cost of two of these boxes and this certainly doesn't help. 

Another fine Dishnetwork product.:eek2:


----------



## cfisher (Sep 7, 2004)

Mike D-CO5 said:


> New bug last night. Black screen followed by loud SCHREECHING sound that could deafen the dead. Right in the middle of a show my wife and I were really enjoying. My wife looked at me and asked: "How much did you pay for this receiver?" Lovely!  I've been trying to justify the cost of two of these boxes and this certainly doesn't help.
> 
> Another fine Dishnetwork product.:eek2:


Not a new bug - sprinkled amongst the threads here, your same issue is covered. I'm now on my 3rd receiver and I'm becoming more and more convinced that we're all seeing software-addressable stuff.

We simply need more patience while our kids and wives are screaming and yelling at us!

That's only a guess.


----------



## voripteth (Oct 25, 2005)

Wow! According to this poll over 75% of 622 users are experiencing serious problems with the unit. Has Dish made any statement about when these issue will be addressed?


----------



## tomcrown1 (Jan 16, 2006)

voripteth said:


> Wow! According to this poll over 75% of 622 users are experiencing serious problems with the unit. Has Dish made any statement about when these issue will be addressed?


 Someone posted that this friday a new update will go out to solve the problems. I believe it is true as Apirl 1st is this Saturday and I believe Dish does not want to hear alot of new unhappy VIP622 customers yelling at the top of their lungs what a piece of censored by the law of common sense


----------



## liferules (Aug 14, 2005)

voripteth said:


> Wow! According to this poll over 75% of 622 users are experiencing serious problems with the unit. Has Dish made any statement about when these issue will be addressed?


To be honest, though, the poll doesn't give many options. You have to chose that everything is COMPLETELY fine, or that there are problems. There's no option for people with some problems, but not serious, who are overall enjoying the receiver...


----------



## voripteth (Oct 25, 2005)

I guess the wording was colored a bit by my own problems with the unit. The intention was to give just two categories:

1 - The unit is working well enough that I'm not complaining
2- The unit has problems that I want to see fixed as soon as possible


----------



## liferules (Aug 14, 2005)

voripteth said:


> I guess the wording was colored a bit by my own problems with the unit. The intention was to give just two categories:
> 
> 1 - The unit is working well enough that I'm not complaining
> 2- The unit has problems that I want to see fixed as soon as possible


Start another poll with those options...I'd be curious to see the results...


----------



## voripteth (Oct 25, 2005)

liferules said:


> Start another poll with those options...I'd be curious to see the results...


If problem don't get fixed by April 1st then I will.

I suspect that the majority of voters understood my intention with the original wording. The bigger error in the poll comes from the fact that most people who are happy with the 622 don't ever visit these forums.


----------



## DP1 (Sep 16, 2002)

Well I interpreted it as a "generally speaking" type of deal. I voted no problems but I cant say theres not once been some little quirk where maybe a quick channel/tuner change and then back took care of it.

I just mean no-reboots (well the watchdog counter reads 1, but it wasnt while I was watching), no loss of video, no continual lip-sync, no a/v stuttering, no missed or jacked up recordings, no prob with caller id and stuff like that.

This is after 2+ weeks with the unit using single mode and Component/optical for my connections, and with OTA functioning. Then again Im not what you'd call a power user where I'm constantly surfing and/or have timers firing off seemingly every hour.


----------



## Ron Barry (Dec 10, 2002)

If you look at the 921/942 user poll, there are some contradictions to this poll. I think the main reason is that this poll is very black and white. You either have no problems or if you have ran into anything audio even if it is stream based you would be more apt to vote for the second option. 

From the posts I have read, people are mainly running into two issues. Audio and random reboots. Random reboots may be software related, configuration related or may be hardware related. To early to tell and it may be a combination of all three. If a user gets a bad box hardware wise they would vote for the 2nd choice. 

Got to remember something.. These boxes are also accessing the Dish HD locals that is a new variable. Without pin pointing the cause of each issue, a person might mark problems with audio that are actually a result of the Dish HD local streams. 

Personally based on the variables and how the poll was worded, I am not surprised at the outcome and not surprised how it contridicts the votes on the 942/921 user poll. Look at the last two options on that poll. 9 out of 10 942/921 fell the box is reliable based on that poll. 

one thing these threads have done... they give a good idea of the issues people may run into. everyone is not going to run into audio issues and some might run into an extreme case of it. Same goes with the reboot issues. 

My buddy has one and has had it for about a month. I think he has mentioned having one reboot at the start. He is very happy with his box. Some are saying they are getting reboots with simple channel changing. Well in both cases, these two people might mark the have had issues box. Two customers.. one feeling a lot of customer pain and the other not. With this poll one would think both user are having issues. 

Not trying to dog the poll. It does indicate that a large percentage of people are running into the issues listed. However, I think a lot of people are reading more into it as an indication of a widespread reliability issue. Not knocking people that are having some major issues, but I just don't see it as being that and I think the other poll and posts I have seen here supports this thought.


----------



## Rob Glasser (Feb 22, 2005)

I like the idea of a new poll after the next software update with say 3 options ...

1. My ViP622 is working fine, without issues.
2. My ViP622 is still expierencing minor issues, work arounds possible.
3. My ViP622 is still problem ridden, major issues.

Thoughts?


----------



## Ron Barry (Dec 10, 2002)

I would even add the following poll and post it about 3 days after the release. 

Version X is working better for me than the previous version. 
Version X is a step back than the previous version. 
Version X is the same. 

Combine the two polls and you should get a nice pulse of how the software is performing. Reason I say wait 3 days. It gives people time to get a good feeling of how the software is performing for them.


----------



## netbob (Mar 23, 2006)

Rob Glasser said:


> I like the idea of a new poll after the next software update with say 3 options ...
> 
> 1. My ViP622 is working fine, without issues.
> 2. My ViP622 is still expierencing minor issues, work arounds possible.
> ...


Any word on when the new software will be released?

I voted in the pole as working fine but the day I voted my problems started. All symtoms discussed in this forum over the last weak and a half. Only one reboot, but if the system is on all day the trouble starts. It seems to be worse when I record local OTA HD.


----------



## sledhead (Mar 29, 2006)

My 622 is also experiencing audio and jerky video problems on SD and HD channels, I have no OTA connection. A reboot corrects the problem, for a while. Also the DVI/HDMI 1080i interface to my Samsung DLP isn't working at all, I've tried some of the hot swap techniques on the cable but it never syncs up. Unfortunately I don't have another device with DVI or HDMI output, so I don't know if its the TV. Component video from the 622 is OK


----------



## K4LK (Mar 11, 2003)

Lost audio on all OTA channels viewing live. If I recorded any of them first, the playback audio was normal. Had to reboot to fix.

My 622 was activated on Tuesday.


----------

